# Hedgie will only eat cat food



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

My baby Londyn will only eat her dry cat food (hills science diet: healthy development). I try giving her treats and she won't take any of them. Will she be fine? I'm afraid she isn't getting the right nutrients. I've tried all I can think of. Help!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Sometimes it takes introducing & re-introducing the same foods several times before a hedgehog will try it. Don't be defeated if she sticks her nose up at it and refuses even a taste-lick the first few times with any new foods: try, try, and try again a few months after that! 

If she's refusing any non-catfood, you probably want to mix in a few types of catfood (see the stickies-list) to make sure she's getting variety in her diet.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd definitely suggest trying a different food. That one has 22-26% fat (not sure which one you're giving), protein is 34-38%, corn products and other bad ingredients. What type of treats have you tried giving her? Mealworms, crickets?


----------



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been wanting to switch her food, I'm just afraid because that's what the breeder had been giving her since she was a baby. I think I'll mix in other cat foods and slowly take her off of it. And I won't stop trying with the treats.

As for the treats I've Tried giving her fruits and mealworms but not crickets.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

That's a pretty bad food for a breeder to feed imo  

Wean her off of it by mixing in another food. Not sure of the certain percentages for mixing to wean off for hedgies but for cats and dogs its usually like 90/10, 75/25, 50/50, 25/75, 0. Going to the next percentage each week or something.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Switch her food slowly to one of the foods recommended here on HHC (I don't have the link right now, but there's a good list here). Add a couple bits of kibble for a few days, then add a few more pieces for a few more days. Continue increasing the ratio of new food to old food. It will take a few weeks, but doing it suddenly will hurt her tummy and digestive system.

It's ok if she doesn't eat any other treats. Some hedgehogs are very picky and won't eat anything but their kibble. If she has quality kibble then she'll be getting the proper nutrients from that. She also may not realize that you're offering her food when you try to give her treats. Sometimes it takes them awhile to realize that something is edible.


----------



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks guys this is very helpful! I'll be switching her soon to another mix of healthier stuff.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

treats are not necessary. with a good kibble the hedgie should get everything it needs


----------

